# Pincushion.....in a walnut shell



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm really happy with this little walnut pincushion ring!...l've wanted to make one for ages, but couldn't find any walnuts here in lreland. l found some while on holiday last month in Tenerife! ....so here it is!
The idea came from seeing an antique Victorian one. 
l love the idea of something cute & pretty, but practical too. lt's good when you're sewing, to have your pins 'on hand' ( 'scuse the pun!)


----------



## dgid (Feb 3, 2014)

How cute this is! And practical - love it!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Thought you might like to see part of the process......( opening the nuts without breaking the shell!.....challenging!) then drilling holes in the shells for the wire, to attatch to ring,...or maybe a bangle? 
then stuffing the pincushion part. l then stuck it in the shell ( varnished)
and used the wire to attatch it to the ring.


----------



## SCouste (Jun 26, 2011)

What a cute idea! You are so clever. May I ask where you get the hardware... ring and bracelet?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Great idea! Love your designs..


----------



## Jennyw (Apr 9, 2014)

That is brilliant how beautiful.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

For me the bracelet would work the best. Great idea!!!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

How cute. And the pins won't poke all the way through and get you. I also like the stick behind it. What is it? I found some diamond willow in Alaska and dh made walking sticks for both of us for easy hiking, but still use our trecking poles for more hard core hikes. Your spool of thread is pretty cool too, not many wooden spools around any more.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

I have seen these made using the plastic bottle caps on pop bottles - drill holes and thread elastic through for the 'ring part'. Then do the pincushion part like you do and glue that into the cap.
Yours are more interesting though!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Really cute!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

What a great idea!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

That's clever, and very pretty! Nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Thought you might like to see part of the process......( opening the nuts without breaking the shell!.....challenging!) then drilling holes in the shells for the wire, to attatch to ring,...or maybe a bangle?
> then stuffing the pincushion part. l then stuck it in the shell ( varnished)
> and used the wire to attatch it to the ring.


Really cute! My friend gave me one from a liter pop bottle cap, I like yours better!
Years ago we emptied the walnuts, less weight, glued them back together and stacked 2 or 3, 2 I think worked best, painted them white and made snowman hats, a tiny crocheted nose, buttons down the front and a wee scarf. Still have our DS and he will be 44 shortly. The hat was a top hat made from black construction paper but over the years it has faded to grey. I would knit a wee hat now.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Cute!


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

What a lovely idea!
Really cute!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

ljsb3 said:


> I have seen these made using the plastic bottle caps on pop bottles - drill holes and thread elastic through for the 'ring part'. Then do the pincushion part like you do and glue that into the cap.
> Yours are more interesting though!


Yes l've made lots of bottletop ones. l use the metal screw-tops from winebottles, but l think this is the natural version!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh, how cute. We used to make these in Girl Scouts, 56 years ago, made them a few times since.


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

SCouste said:


> What a cute idea! You are so clever. May I ask where you get the hardware... ring and bracelet?


I buy my jewellery-making supplies on Etsy. lf you get on the Etsy site & type in ''ring bases/blanks'' (craft supplies section) on search, - there are lots to choose from. The shop l bought the bangle bases from is no longer trading on Etsy, but if you type in ''bangle bases/blanks'' - you'll find a selection...... hope this helps! Hilary


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

What a great idea and so cute. :-D :-D


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

That is so cute, and very useful! I actually have walnut shells all over my driveway. My neighbor has a walnut tree that he never picks any of the nuts, so, the Magpies and Squirrels take advantage of the free meal!! So I, in turn, have all the discarded walnut shell halves in my yard! Ha ha! I will have to keep some of the shells that I sweep up and make some of these clever pin cushions!! Thanks for the wonderful idea!!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

This one l'm making with an embroidered tablecloth cut up, (from a thrift /charity shop) - it had a stain, but lots of embroidery to use!


----------



## Roshni (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you very very much for this great practical idea, god bless and have a great day. Roshni from India


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

------>THAT is way COOLLLLLL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Teriwm (Jun 18, 2012)

I've seen them before but never the process of making one or one that pretty either.

Awesome piece.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

How adorable


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ok so the pin cushion is very cute but the material you used is adorable!!! great idea and would be wonderful for when we are blocking our knits too!! so many times my pins are on the other side and I spend a lot of time going back and forth


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Cleaver !!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

What a neat idea. It's so cute and useful.


----------



## BellaNina (Nov 29, 2011)

that's really useful. thanks for posting it.


----------



## Lainey513 (Jun 17, 2012)

that is just precious.. you should make a bunch of them and sell them.. I know I would buy one.. something that is adorable and so useful> great work


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

That is so incredibly cute!

Hazel


----------



## MsKathy (May 25, 2013)

So amazing....I am always fascinated at ways "to make something out of nothing", so to speak. I have a pin cushion made from a recycled tuna can, lid and all. It looks like a chair. Also, I still have a pencil holder my son made for me from a bean can when he was six years old. He put pink contact paper around it. He is 53 now. 

I guess I just see potential in just about everything. Maybe that's why I have so many unfinished projects. lol !!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

Lainey513 said:


> that is just precious.. you should make a bunch of them and sell them.. I know I would buy one.. something that is adorable and so useful> great work


The first two l made for gifts, but l've put one in my etsy shop, just to see if it gets any interest! lt's quite difficult to price though! lt's small ,-but quite fiddly work! We'll see!


----------



## Beth72 (Sep 23, 2012)

I really love this idea. I am bookmarking for later. Thank you.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

Cute idea! I never would have thought of that...I'm thinking little Christmas gifts...stocking stuffers....Thanks!


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Very practical & pretty besides. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lynnie 1 (Mar 27, 2014)

so darn stinkin' cute!
Love your spool of thread also.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

There you are! Not sleeping again!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you for the idea! We can get LOTS of English walnuts in the shell. I may try this!!!


----------



## Isuel (Sep 27, 2011)

Very creative!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow! Those are great! How creative you are.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

How cute. I love it.


----------



## linny anne (Feb 23, 2013)

How unusual and practical and pretty. Using nature to make things reminds me of a childhood craft where we used chestnuts which fell from trees to make little armchairs for a dollhouse. You stuck sewing pins in part of the nut and wove thread around to make a back. Hard to explain now!


Lindsay


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

LOVE THOSE! and on the finger very convenient.


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

bethshangirl said:


> Thought you might like to see part of the process......( opening the nuts without breaking the shell!.....challenging!) then drilling holes in the shells for the wire, to attatch to ring,...or maybe a bangle?
> then stuffing the pincushion part. l then stuck it in the shell ( varnished)
> and used the wire to attatch it to the ring.


THANK YOU! GREAT TUTORIAL AND PICTURES!


----------



## lifeline (Apr 12, 2011)

I really like what you have made. Maybe I will have a go at some time... I will have to find to walnut shells, maybe at Christmas!

I am going to bookmark this topic for future reference.


----------

